# Broken Collar Bone - Video and Treatment Recommendation



## axel55 (Aug 31, 2006)

I broke my collar bone a week ago after I wrecked off a drop. I have the video below.






I have been trying to decide whether to opt for surgery. The bone is about 1.5 cm overlapped which is borderline for surgery according to my doctor. Initially I wasn't going to do surgery, but I think I've changed my mind after reading some posts on here and a really good dicussion here http://www.cyclingforums.com/t133419-broken-claviclesurgery-or-not.html

My primary concerns are long term pain due to misalignment and pain from the bump when wearing a backpack/camelback. The one semi bad thing about surgery is that I would have to do it here in Turkey w/ a Turkish Doctor (although everyone at my base says he is good.)

Does anyone have any advice/recommendations?


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

I am no doctor so the last thing I would give is advice on surgery, I just want to wish you a speedy recovery.

I am a motor sports photographer and at least 1 in 5 motorcycle racers have broken there collar bones (I meet hundreds every season) and seems to be something they not only get over but can keep competing at there level after its healed up.

Is it possible to get a second opinion from a doc without being seen? send your file, X-ray MRI's? If not it may be worth a trip, even it all goes well I would hate to be second guessing my decision.

good luck and get well soon

Ray


----------



## MonmouthRider (Sep 17, 2007)

*I had surgery and recommend it*

I had surgery 7 weeks ago for a broken collar bone. It was overlapped by as much as yours. Orthopedic surgeon placed an Acumed clavicle titanium plate on with nine screws. I should be able to resume regular riding in another 5 weeks. Here's a link for more info.

http://www.acumed.net/product-detail.php?productID=125#Indications


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Great video!


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

MonmouthRider said:


> I had surgery 7 weeks ago for a broken collar bone. It was overlapped by as much as yours. Orthopedic surgeon placed an Acumed clavicle titanium plate on with nine screws. I should be able to resume regular riding in another 5 weeks. Here's a link for more info.
> 
> http://www.acumed.net/product-detail.php?productID=125#Indications


Hi! I had surgery two months ago for broken let collar bone.

I had exactly same crash as you!! Exactly same problem , after one week of brutal pain and waiting for surgery (bone was trying to get thru my skin) , doctor placed titanium plate and six screws , I was back to my construction job after 4 weeks after surgery with full painless movement of my arm/shoulder !!! No kidding!! My friend who did not go for surgery spent more than half year every day exercizing to get full movement after he could not move his arm almost two months during healing process.

Now negative side of the surgery. There are some risks during and after surgery - infections , anestesia , nerve damage , couple hours after surgery is not funny at all.

AMERICAN HEALT CARE SYSTEM SUCKS - riders in USA !!!! - make sure you have GOOD insurance because price for my broken collar bone (E/R to surgery) was $30.000. I was covered , but insurance co wants me to pay much more now. WTF

I am thinking about second surgery next fall to get all hardware out of my body. I ride my Epic now , but I am still scare of DH. I was "lucky" ,because I had this accident on the end of season , so I have still couple months to recover and get ready for summer 2008. I wish you quick recovery !! - Rob

If you go for metal plate , do not forget pickup special ID so you do not have problem on the airport when you fly to Whistler , CANADA. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MTBKauai (Mar 20, 2004)

*PM kauaibullit*

He's an expert at breaking collar bones...


----------



## nick lucas (Apr 6, 2007)

i hate calor bones.. i broke my right one once and my left one 3 times.


----------



## lloydh (Dec 24, 2007)

Hows the shoulder coming along? I am recovering from a broken collar bone at the moment. This is the third time i have busted it. 2 times before it healed quickly as the bone was still connected but this time i snapped it in half. After 2 weeks the xray showed it was too far out of alignment to heal properly so i had surgery. The pain of breaking it was nothing compared to the pain & discomfort after surgery.

My advice for anyone is to go see a few different people about your shoulder - gp's and orthopeadic surgeons. Different doctors have different ideas about treatment. Avoid surgery if possible but remember if it doesnt heal properly it will be weakened and snap easily when you fall again. Another bit of advice is not to wear the sling 24/7. Wear it most of the time for the first 2 weeks but take your arm out a few times each day and move it around a little. This will encourage blood flow and decrease pain in your joints.


----------

